# Dry fish food recipes?



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I've been reading up on homemade "DIY" fish food recipes and they all seem to be for freezable, usually gelatin, fish food which should be supplemented a couple times a week.

Are there any recipes for making your own dry pellets, flakes, or crumbles which could be used as the main diet of cichlids? I'm thinking that a crumble would probably be easiest to make at home, although I'm not sure how.

Thanks


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmm, I would like to know that as well. Im sure there is a way to make your own fish food.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

After a little searching I was able to find one article that had some info on making your own dry fish food. Its from the University of Florida web site. Here's the link:

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fa097

I found it to be a very informative article.

Apparently you can put your fish food "dough" into a pasta maker or meat grinder, then cut off the strands that come out into pellet sizes. There's alot more to it than that obviously. But thats what was really puzzling me, was how you got the food into pellet form.


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

Good link but Im puzzled as well how to get it into pellet size peaces. Hmm. By hand? There has to be a way.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Recipe #1 tells you how to do it. You put the dough through a pasta maker and use a knife to cut it to pellet sizes as it comes out the other end.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Actually it gives a better description of what to do under the "Tools and Storage Procedures" section of the article.



> A pasta maker, food or meat grinder will extrude the dough into noodles or Ã¢â‚¬Å"spaghettiÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh I see now, I missed that part I guess. I [/quote]don't have a pasta maker.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

You can buy a meat grinder from walmart for $30
You could probably find something used for pretty cheap. Just make sure to wash it well first. And I wouldn't use it for making pasta after you've made fish food with it. :lol:


----------

